# this happened at 2 AM this morning in troy, al



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

you live in a small town like troy you jusy don't expect things like this. i keep a 12ga sawed of pump behing a curtin next to my bed, hope i don't have to use it...buy i will.
*Young couple injured in home invasion, suspect in ICU (with mugshot)*

Published 9:51am Monday, March 5, 2012 Email Comments



A young couple and a home invader suffered injuries early Monday morning on Martha George Hall Drive in Troy.
Thomas White, III, 21, of Enterprise, was armed when he broke in the front door of the couple’s home about 2 a.m., according to Troy Police Sgt. Benny Scarbrough.
There was a struggle and White was stabbed multiple times. He is now in the Intensive Care Unit of Troy Regional Medical Center and is being guarded by a Troy Police Officer.
 Thomas White IIIDuring the ordeal, the husband and wife both received non-life threatening cuts and injuries. The male was released from the hospital and the female victim was taken to Birmingham for further treatment of an injury to her hand.
“These two young people are alive today by the grace of God and their inner strength to survive,” said Troy Police Chief Jimmy Ennis.
Scarbrough said White is in custody pending warrants and will be charged with 1st-degree burglary, 1st-degree robbery and attempted murder.
“They lived through something very tough,” Scarbrough said of the couple. “When you are faced with certain circumstances in your life, you can go into survival mode and I feel that is part of what helped these young people.”
The incident is under investigation. Check back later today for more information.
Email Comments


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

I wonder what really happened.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

If all is true... To bad they didnt kill him. Now us tax payers get to take care of him..


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> I wonder what really happened.


 
my son in law is on the city council so i got first hand info, that is what really happened, i don't know what you are implying. the article doesn't give all the details, it was a young white couple and the black dude had a rap sheet a mile long. he kicked their door in at 2am.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

since no shots were fired they should have held off on calling the cops while he was still breathing and never have to worry that he will get probation and come back

Jab , Twist , pull , repeat


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

All I'm sayin is you can't outrun a Ruger 357...


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

You know, my family and I, and most other folks in the town used to never even consider having a gun. But nowadays, just about everyone is becoming an owner due to the increasing amount of things like this happening. It's sad.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

HisName said:


> since no shots were fired they should have held off on calling the cops while he was still breathing and never have to worry that he will get probation and come back
> 
> Jab , Twist , pull , repeat


there was one shot fired, the intruder had a sawed of single shot .410, while the struggle for the gun was going on the the white guy got grazed on his right arm.


----------



## MCGUIRER (Mar 5, 2012)

tyler0421 and all you other nasty folk, Thomas White is my nephew, if the situation went down like the news reporter stated, it is a horrible situation.

I don't appreciate your nasty comments about him being dead. You live long enough and life will rear it's ugly head in your family one day.

You don't know why or what happened so keep your racist comments to your self. 

This boy comes from a good family; he is not a piece of trash. He is a human being and innocent until proven guilty.

Rose McGuire


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

MCGUIRER said:


> tyler0421 and all you other nasty folk, Thomas White is my nephew, if the situation went down like the news reporter stated, it is a horrible situation.
> 
> I don't appreciate your nasty comments about him being dead. You live long enough and life will rear it's ugly head in your family one day.
> 
> ...


That does not change the fact that he entered someones home, armed with a firearm. Do you really think his intentions were good?


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

MCGUIRER said:


> tyler0421 and all you other nasty folk, Thomas White is my nephew, if the situation went down like the news reporter stated, it is a horrible situation.
> 
> I don't appreciate your nasty comments about him being dead. You live long enough and life will rear it's ugly head in your family one day.
> 
> ...


Read my post smart ass! I said if all is true. If he would have broken into my house I can guarantee he would not made it out of my house alive. I agree innocent until proven we'll see where the jury stands!!


----------



## gkram180 (Mar 5, 2012)

ummm.... he broke into someone's house with a firearm. What do you think honest, law abiding citizens are going to have to say about him....


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

This thread is going exactly the way they always do!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

MCGUIRER said:


> tyler0421 and all you other nasty folk, Thomas White is my nephew, if the situation went down like the news reporter stated, it is a horrible situation.
> 
> I don't appreciate your nasty comments about him being dead. You live long enough and life will rear it's ugly head in your family one day.
> 
> ...


Rose,
I'm real sorry about your Nephew but put yourself in their place. What would you do if someone broke into your home at 2 am that you did not know and was armed? How would you react?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

MCGUIRER said:


> tyler0421 and all you other nasty folk, Thomas White is my nephew, if the situation went down like the news reporter stated, it is a horrible situation.
> 
> I don't appreciate your nasty comments about him being dead. You live long enough and life will rear it's ugly head in your family one day.
> 
> ...



I'm sure the family that house he broke into don't appreciate they had to defend their life cause some piece of shit wanted to still crap from them. It's funny how it's alway "he was a good kid and never got into trouble" Horse Shit. The world would be a better place if he was dead and not lying in the hospital where the tax payers will more than likely be covering his bill. The dude tried to kill someone and you are trying to make Tyler look bad? Black, white, yellow or red the dude is a piece and lucky he is not 6' under right now and deservingly so.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I think its funny the op admitted to gaving an illegal firearm. And with all the trolls around lately I suspect "auntie" is just another troll.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Splittine said:


> I'm sure the family that house he broke into don't appreciate they had to defend their life cause some piece of shit wanted to still crap from them. It's funny how it's alway "he was a good kid and never got into trouble" Horse Shit. The world would be a better place if he was dead and not lying in the hospital where the tax payers will more than likely be covering his bill. The dude tried to kill someone and you are trying to make Tyler look bad? Black, white, yellow or red the dude is a piece and lucky he is not 6' under right now and deservingly so.


 
Woah split, don't blow a fuse...


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

This is gonna be a good one....


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

GENTLE WOLF said:


> This is gonna be a good one....


Ha...yes, it has all of the elements of a delicious law and order thread!


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> I think its funny the op admitted to gaving an illegal firearm. And with all the trolls around lately I suspect "auntie" is just another troll.


I guess you have seen said shotgun so that you could measure the barrel or something b/c I don't see where he admitted to having an illegal firearm??


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

lobsterman said:


> Woah split, don't blow a fuse...


I'm not. This world is getting worse every day and most if the time it's innocent people that get the repercussions of it all cause some crack head needs a fix or whatever the case. Scary when you can't go to sleep in your own home without having a loaded gun within arms reach.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

MCGUIRER said:


> tyler0421 and all you other nasty folk, Thomas White is my nephew, if the situation went down like the news reporter stated, it is a horrible situation.
> 
> I don't appreciate your nasty comments about him being dead. You live long enough and life will rear it's ugly head in your family one day.
> 
> ...


Regardless of color, national origin, mind set, whatever, ANYBODY that violates the sanctity of someone’s domicile at 2 am should expect the business end of a protective measure to secure there wellbeing, PERIOD! 
Consider yourself VERY lucky that you’re visiting him in a Jail / hospital and not a morgue.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Splittine said:


> I'm not. This world is getting worse every day and most if the time it's innocent people that get the repercussions of it all cause some crack head needs a fix or whatever the case. Scary when you can't go to sleep in your own home without having a loaded gun within arms reach.


 
I agree 100% sir. It is a self inflicted wound too.


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

MCGUIRER said:


> tyler0421 and all you other nasty folk, Thomas White is my nephew, if the situation went down like the news reporter stated, it is a horrible situation.
> 
> I don't appreciate your nasty comments about him being dead. You live long enough and life will rear it's ugly head in your family one day.
> 
> ...


Judging by his prior convictions, he is a piece of trash. Don't come on here and expect sympathy.

This is a major problem in today's society, no one is willing to call a spade a spade (no pun intended). Meaning that parents, grandparents, auntie, uncle, and whoever continue to stick up for these POS and give them money and whatever else...


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Wharf Rat said:


> I guess you have seen said shotgun so that you could measure the barrel or something b/c I don't see where he admitted to having an illegal firearm??


The term "sawed off shotgun" refers to SBS so yes, the op admitted it. I HIGHLY doubt any one with a registered SBS would just leave it out in the open.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Everybody ITT who has confronted a home intruder and had them sent to prison for 13 years, raise their hand.

My hand is raised. What about you?


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Boatjob1 said:


> Regardless of color, national origin, mind set, whatever, ANYBODY that violates the sanctity of someone’s domicile at 2 am should expect the business end of a protective measure to secure there wellbeing, PERIOD!
> Consider yourself VERY lucky that you’re visiting him in a Jail / hospital and not a morgue.


+1 you enter someones home..............you get what you deserve. If you enter my home(whether you are black, white, yellow, or high yellow I am not stopping to ask), IF you make it past the alarm system, I hope you had a talk with Jesus, because you are fixing to have your judgement day and meet him because I dont stop shooting till the clip is empty:thumbsup:


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

Interesting first post Rose. It's odd you showed so little interest in fishing until some idiot on here made a racial comment. Though I think the member above was clearly kidding, it was a poor use of sarcasm at best. If there is some explanation as to why you're nephew was armed, kicked in a door, and attacked 2 people in a house he does not own....then I'd love to hear it. Until then, I'll use my common sense and assume that 1 or 2 of the parties involved were guilty. Neither scenario explains Thomas being in that house, at that hour. 

On a lighter note, are you ready for Cobia season?


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> Everybody ITT who has confronted a home intruder and had them sent to prison for 13 years, raise their hand.
> 
> My hand is raised. What about you?


its sad that he was only sentenced for 13 yrs............


----------



## DaBreeze (Feb 25, 2012)

aroundthehorn said:


> Everybody ITT who has confronted a home intruder and had them sent to prison for 13 years, raise their hand.
> 
> My hand is raised. What about you?


Can't raise my hand on that one. But if I had to comfront a home intruder, I can promise you he would not get 13 years but he would be sentenced to 6 feet under by a jury of 12 shots of 00 buckshot from a Saiga-12


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

MCGUIRER said:


> tyler0421 and all you other nasty folk, Thomas White is my nephew, if the situation went down like the news reporter stated, it is a horrible situation.
> 
> I don't appreciate your nasty comments about him being dead. You live long enough and life will rear it's ugly head in your family one day.
> 
> ...


Muhahahahahahah!!!! What a load of horse shit! Thats all the criminal type do, they defend their actions and refuse to look in the mirror. Just because MTV tells you that crime, drugs, and self destruction are cool it doesnt mean you have to share that experience with the rest of civilized humanity. Take that shit elsewhere. I wish that POS had broke down my front door! After my dogs chewed his legs off, i put 8 rounds in him, and my wife put a couple buck in his head for good measure, i would snap a photo and posted it on my front lawn to let all the other POS know this is whats waiting for them. We are armed, and WE are the dangerous ones. Enjoy prison! I am just sad that my tax dollars go to babysitting another piece of trash instead of education for our REAL future.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Caspr21 said:


> its sad that he was only sentenced for 13 yrs............


It was a woman, actually. And, no, I'm not joking. She did have a car with some friends in it parked outside. I caught her in my living room at 3 am. I am grateful that there was no violence, that the police were very good, and that she went to prison.

These threads are all too predictable. People on this board get really wound up about crime that does not and has not affected them. Then it turns into "I would have blown his brains out" and "Should have killed him" and "typical thug" etc. I am a proud gun owner, for what it is worth.

Then again, this is what makes forums like this fun as long as nobody gets all hurt about other posts.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Rose McGuire has really trolled you folks. HAHAHAHAHHAHA.

Think about the name, paypul.


----------



## Skullkracker (Aug 21, 2009)

:hang:


aroundthehorn said:


> Don't get your panties in a wad, bro.
> 
> Technically, you got second-hand info, fwiw.
> 
> Keep that sawed-off shotgun handy! The black man is always trying to break into the white man's house. Surprised it wasn't Cameron Newton! Lock them all up!


 sounds like 1960s mississippi i mean it is not necessarily a black and white thing brother you have an asshole true that is breaking into a home with the intent to bodily harm if necessary to steal from someone who is working for what they get...what if the story was flipped.....headline reads white man hopped up on crystal meth involed in home invasion of affluent black couple...i wouldnt be surrprised if it were Keith Richards...wdf?


----------



## Skullkracker (Aug 21, 2009)

Kenton said:


> Muhahahahahahah!!!! What a load of horse shit! Thats all the criminal type do, they defend their actions and refuse to look in the mirror. Just because MTV tells you that crime, drugs, and self destruction are cool it doesnt mean you have to share that experience with the rest of civilized humanity. Take that shit elsewhere. I wish that POS had broke down my front door! After my dogs chewed his legs off, i put 8 rounds in him, and my wife put a couple buck in his head for good measure, i would snap a photo and posted it on my front lawn to let all the other POS know this is whats waiting for them. We are armed, and WE are the dangerous ones. Enjoy prison! I am just sad that my tax dollars go to babysitting another piece of trash instead of education for our REAL future.


 thats the way to complain right there i think everyone should take note no implications just a dead asshole


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Troll or not, i still feel that way about it. People defend their convict relatives all the time. Its pathetic.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Skullkracker said:


> :hang:
> sounds like 1960s mississippi i mean it is not necessarily a black and white thing brother you have an asshole true that is breaking into a home with the intent to bodily harm if necessary to steal from someone who is working for what they get...what if the story was flipped.....headline reads white man hopped up on crystal meth involed in home invasion of affluent black couple...i wouldnt be surrprised if it were Keith Richards...wdf?


You need to get into the flow of the thread, brother!

And, honestly, if it was a white dude hopped up on crystal meth (like you said) and somebody made the same post as rosemcguire did, I would actually believe that they were related.


----------



## Skullkracker (Aug 21, 2009)

thats because people think there family can do no wrong a mother who's son is a drug addict will not admit to herself that he has a problem ....blinders should i say that they put on as to not see it


----------



## Skullkracker (Aug 21, 2009)

aroundthehorn said:


> You need to get into the flow of the thread, brother!
> 
> And, honestly, if it was a white dude hopped up on crystal meth (like you said) and somebody made the same post as rosemcguire did, I would actually believe that they were related.


 in the flow of the thread sounds like lets find a tall oak tree and a rope:hang:


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Skullkracker said:


> in the flow of the thread sounds like lets find a tall oak tree and a rope:hang:


Hang em high!


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Home invasion*

Just glad it wasn't my house I couldn't imagine going from dead asleep to mortal combat hand to hand style with a knife I
A matter of seconds it would be hard enough and traumatic enough to need to shoot someone in my living room but being reduced to a knife fight would be a nightmare


----------



## Trophy05 (Nov 12, 2008)

Splittine said:


> I'm sure the family that house he broke into don't appreciate they had to defend their life cause some piece of shit wanted to still crap from them. It's funny how it's alway "he was a good kid and never got into trouble" Horse Shit. The world would be a better place if he was dead and not lying in the hospital where the tax payers will more than likely be covering his bill. The dude tried to kill someone and you are trying to make Tyler look bad? Black, white, yellow or red the dude is a piece and lucky he is not 6' under right now and deservingly so.


Amen :thumbsup:


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Rose, sorry for your family, but, I have to disagree. Just because he comes from a good home doesn't mean he's not a piece of trash. His actions, both past and present, speak volumes about the content of his character............


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

aroundthehorn said:


> Don't get your panties in a wad, bro.
> 
> Technically, you got second-hand info, fwiw.
> 
> Keep that sawed-off shotgun handy! The black man is always trying to break into the white man's house. Surprised it wasn't Cameron Newton! Lock them all up!



I like how people say on blogs and forums what they dont have the nuts to say in person, or in ear-shot of the people their bashing! Wrong is wrong, I would have shot the little fucker;Or the couple probably didnt want to pay the going rate for some good crack. You know we blacks always have the best coke...lol Who knows and who gives a damn, but dont say the black man always trying to break into the white mans house. Last time a checked low lifes come in all shades of shit , case and point.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

SaltJunkie- I call them keyboard cowboys.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

MCGUIRER said:


> tyler0421 and all you other nasty folk, Thomas White is my nephew, if the situation went down like the news reporter stated, it is a horrible situation.
> 
> I don't appreciate your nasty comments about him being dead. You live long enough and life will rear it's ugly head in your family one day.
> 
> ...


Pshhhh:no:


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

MCGUIRER said:


> tyler0421 and all you other nasty folk, Thomas White is my nephew, if the situation went down like the news reporter stated, it is a horrible situation.
> 
> I don't appreciate your nasty comments about him being dead. You live long enough and life will rear it's ugly head in your family one day.
> 
> ...


 Hello Rose,
I just wanted to tell you what a wonderful job of child rearing your brother or sister did. As for coming onto this forum and raising hell about people making "comments" about your sweet little nephew, I kindly suggest that you go screw yourself. There's a woman who just had to have her hand operated on because of your darling nephew. Her husband came very close to losing his life because sweet little Thomas is a wannabe gangstah. It's pretty telling that he kicked down a door and had a gun and still lost. So, just butt your snitty smart cocky ass on over to some other forum and defend the indefencable. Later Rose.... BTW, I hope your nephew dies. Burnt Drag:yes:


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Gangster*

Don't think he is a wanna be gangster sounds like he is a gangstar


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Rose McGuire

Must be a "ghost"

Where is she..??


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

SaltJunkie0226 said:


> I like how people say on blogs and forums what they dont have the nuts to say in person, or in ear-shot of the people their bashing! Wrong is wrong, I would have shot the little fucker;Or the couple probably didnt want to pay the going rate for some good crack. You know we blacks always have the best coke...lol Who knows and who gives a damn, but dont say the black man always trying to break into the white mans house. Last time a checked low lifes come in all shades of shit , case and point.


Oh, I would say that to your face, for sure! (Turn your sarcasm meter on, dude!) 

ITT there are a bunch of people worked up about a small-time crime in Troy, Alabama. Why? Because we all like to bluster and talk. It's what happens on forums like this. 

1. Guy or gal posts about how he/she would shoot a criminal and posts story from the news. Or talks about how bad his/her neighborhood is.
2. People talk about how they would blow somebody's brains out, what kind of weapons they keep under their pillow, what they hope happens to somebody accused of a crime, how macho they are, how they pack heat, etc.
3. Great thread ensues.

It's like reading the face of a clock!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Ocean Master said:


> Rose McGuire
> 
> Must be a "ghost"
> 
> Where is she..??


Probably a troll playing off of the restaurant's name?


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

Regardless of would of, could of, should of; remember as of 2007 we have (Floridians) the "Castle Law" to protect the ones who have to defend their lives from imminent harm in their homes or cars. That you no longer have to flee, and the statute permits you to hold your ground, and rightfully defend yourself even if it means taking a life if you feel your life or wellbeing or others life or well being are in imminent danger.

Here's the best part of the law; it prevents lawyers or family members of the intruder from trying to sue you for injuring or killing their family member.


----------



## MCGUIRER (Mar 5, 2012)

I read a few more of the ugly comments. I have said enough. 
Rose McGuire
Troll, 
United States Army, Retired, 
All the other ugly names


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

MCGUIRER said:


> I read a few more of the ugly comments. I have said enough.
> Rose McGuire
> Troll,
> United States Army, Retired,
> All the other ugly names


Ha! Awesome


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Thomas White is my nephew said:


> Okay Rose, who are you really? PFF'er for sure, with an alias now. This is a good one.
> 
> I know "IF" my Nephew was in ICU, I surely wouldn't be on-line surfing the net.
> 
> So come on out, the gig is up... :yes:


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

MCGUIRER said:


> I read a few more of the ugly comments. I have said enough.
> Rose McGuire
> Troll,
> United States Army, Retired,
> All the other ugly names


I'm US Army retired myself, and if anyone related to me commits an armed robbery of a couple in their home at 2am I hope they catch a smoker between the eyes, toolbag.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

aroundthehorn said:


> Oh, I would say that to your face, for sure! (Turn your sarcasm meter on, dude!)
> 
> ITT there are a bunch of people worked up about a small-time crime in Troy, Alabama. Why? Because we all like to bluster and talk. It's what happens on forums like this.
> 
> ...


You are a liberal, are you not? I know your kind. You're a always a little more intelligent and a little more enlightened than anyone else. When things start going south in an arguement, you resort to personal slurs and 
insults. I've met thousands of your type, and I remain unimpressed. :whistling:


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

aroundthehorn said:


> Oh, I would say that to your face, for sure! (Turn your sarcasm meter on, dude!)
> 
> ITT there are a bunch of people worked up about a small-time crime in Troy, Alabama. Why? Because we all like to bluster and talk. It's what happens on forums like this.
> 
> ...


Small time crime? Really? Get your head out of your ass.


----------



## outlaw (Feb 12, 2012)

I don't care if it's a posse of green kangaroos with brass knuckles. I would protect myself and my family and then sort the details after. 

I think that would apply for most of the people here. :yes:


----------



## florabamaboy (Nov 18, 2011)

Sight alignment.....sight alignmet.....sight alignment...... wait until the front sight completely covers your target, then the BANG should startle you!


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Wharf Rat said:


> I guess you have seen said shotgun so that you could measure the barrel or something b/c I don't see where he admitted to having an illegal firearm??


If perp possessed firearm, and discharged firearm during the commission of some crime, ie; break & enter, felony trespass, assault, equals ...illegal firearm.

*BUT*, and there is a big but here, there is more to the story. Intruder, with small gauge shotgun, kicks in door. This is not a stealth burglary. Obviously, the noise is going to rouse someone, and there is going to be a confrontation. I don't think even a dumb ass would do a crash and enter with a *.410* I'm just spit balling here, but I'ma guessing there is some history between them, and likely some money differences or love interests. And could the .410 belong in the home as opposed to the perp? just wondering.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Burnt Drag said:


> You are a liberal, are you not? I know your kind. You're a always a little more intelligent and a little more enlightened than anyone else. When things start going south in an arguement, you resort to personal slurs and
> insults. I've met thousands of your type, and I remain unimpressed. :whistling:


I think you've pegged the wrong guy in the wrong argument. I have used no slurs or insults, either. I'm here for the fishing stuff and am really a very nice person. 

Very high blood pressure in this thread. Folks are wound up about this.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

tyler0421 said:


> Small time crime? Really? Get your head out of your ass.


C'mon that isn't nice. A home invasion like that wouldn't make the NYT or even the PNJ.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> Everybody ITT who has confronted a home intruder and had them sent to prison for 13 years, raise their hand.
> 
> My hand is raised. What about you?


What is your point? That you stared down a female intruder?

Alton Watson was my 70 +'year old half blind uncle who was tied up and bludgeoned to death by the pos boderick monlyn pictured in this link: 
http://www.floridacapitalcases.state.fl.us/inmate-details.cfm?id=485.
To bad Broderick fell dead before I got a chance to see him executed.
Broderick's pos son can be found here. 

http://mugshots.com/US-Counties/Florida/Miami-Dade-County-FL/Broderick-W-Monlyn.3846563.html

Like father like son.

Am I a racist around the freaking horn?


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

sniperpeeps said:


> I'm US Army retired myself, and if anyone related to me commits an armed robbery of a couple in their home at 2am I hope they catch a smoker between the eyes, toolbag.


I'm also retired Army and if the little shit was my kin I would shoot the SOB myself and then go grab something to eat.:yes:


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

Splittine said:


> I'm sure the family that house he broke into don't appreciate they had to defend their life cause some piece of shit wanted to still crap from them. It's funny how it's alway "he was a good kid and never got into trouble" Horse Shit. The world would be a better place if he was dead and not lying in the hospital where the tax payers will more than likely be covering his bill. The dude tried to kill someone and you are trying to make Tyler look bad? Black, white, yellow or red the dude is a piece and lucky he is not 6' under right now and deservingly so.


I have to agree with Splittline. Let's stop sugar coating this kind of BS

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

markw4321 said:


> What is your point?
> 
> Alton Watson was my 70 +'year old half blind uncle who was tied up and bludgeoned to death by the pos boderick monlyn pictured in this link:
> http://www.floridacapitalcases.state.fl.us/inmate-details.cfm?id=485.
> ...


Can be found "here"... as in where?

What does that even have to do with this thread? My point was that a) the thread is predictable and b) there is a lot of bluster. I guess, too, that c) well, it's like a broken record. But that is what makes this forum a lot of fun, even though 98% of you do not understand sarcasm. Posting about robbery in Troy, Alabama is serious business.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

http://mugshots.com/US-Counties/Florida/Miami-Dade-County-FL/Broderick-W-Monlyn.3846563.html

Found above. Blowhard.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Or should I say retard? You are the broken record. Anytime someone posts about an African American commiting a crime you always hint at the poster being racist.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Around the bend,
In your mind my uncle probably deserved to be murdered didn't he?


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

markw4321 said:


> Around the bend,
> In your mind my uncle probably deserved to be murdered didn't he?


Seriously, why do you feel the need to turn this into a thread about you? Why take this thread to that length? Why take things so personally and then try and get personal with someone like me? This forum is great with the exception of threads like this. 

May your uncle rest in peace, too.

Edit: Ah, I see that in your anger you corrected your post, so I stand uncorrected I guess.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

markw4321 said:


> Or should I say retard? You are the broken record. Anytime someone posts about an African American commiting a crime you always hint at the poster being racist.


Find the posts, chico, and paste it here. 

And another thing...got sarcasm? One of us is upset and it isn't me.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

By some people's logic this means girls that are raped were just whores that wanted it. Little kids that get kidnapped, sexually assaulted, and dumped in landfills were asking for it and the pedofile was the victim. American Society has become so twisted because if you are murdered then shame on the person who committed the crime. If you managed to defend yourself and live then shame on you for surviving and the criminal becomes the victim.

I'm an American for I'm protected by and a citizen due to my Constitution, Declaration, and Bill of Rights; I'm sorry if I believe in the fact I'm not gonna pull my pants down, and get f**k'd in the process. Clearly, though you have to remain a coward if you want to in this day and age be seen in the right by many people's views. I'm not going to look for the fight, then again I'm not going to just play dead while I'm being pounced on.

Additionally we are obviously, as it's going so far due to numerous peoples mindsets, screwed when it comes to our country continuing to survive. Because it's getting to the point if you just fly the American or Gadsden Flag your obviously some kind of extremist; which is....WRONG!

And, forget about....what are those three things??? Life...liberty...and the pursuit of happiness. Clearly in this post, when you are defending yourself;

YOU ARE SEEKING LIFE!!!! Clearly that's just Un-American!!!!!

ALWAYS, ALWAYS REMEMBER......!

"When his cause succeeds, the timid join him, for then it costs nothing to be a patriot."


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> Find the posts, chico, and paste it here.
> [/
> QUOTE]
> Looks like you tried to erase your post but someone had already quoted you.
> ...


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> Seriously, why do you feel the need to turn this into a thread about you? Why take this thread to that length? Why take things so personally and then try and get personal with someone like me? This forum is great with the exception of threads .


This thread is not about me, this thread is about a crime reportedly committed in Troy Alabama and which when upon reading about it you decided to cast aspersions on the report and on the individual who reported
it by asking "I wonder what really happened here." 

Then you went on to post statements which according to you were sarcastic like "Keep that shotgun handy. The black man is always trying to break into the white man's house."
You call it sarcasm I call it "race-baiting." 

You ask why I felt it necessary to personalize the issue. It is because that in my experience that people who profess to maintain opinions about social and racial issues like those you have expoused in this thread and in others on this forum "don't get it" unless they are confronted with real life hard reality.


The question remains for you, am I a racist because I wanted to see Broderick Monlyn executed for the murder of my uncle? 

Perhaps you feel i should be more socially aware of the many challenges and barriers to success that African American males face in our nation and consider that these very challenges may have been what set Broderick Monlyn on the pathway to a life of crime ending in the murder of my beloved uncle?

In an exceedingly cruel twist of fate, as a semi-successful white male who in certain circles is percieved to be responsible for setting up the hurdles to success that a young Broderick Monlyn may have faced, am I in some grotesque fashion partially responsible for my own uncle's murder?

Or was Broderick Monlyn a pos murderer from the beginning who was pampered by our judicial system and in and out of jail numerous times in a
series of escalating crimes that ended in murder?

I think you know where I fall with respect to the above posted philosophical questions.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

some people do deserve to be attacked based on race according to these two guys
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/03/05/teenagers-set-boy-on-fire_n_1320993.html

we have a serious criminal situation in this country that few will address and then you always have the ones who will throw the card in an attempt to continue the cover up . this is another " possible hate crime " that happened yesterday. if it was the other way around there would be riots along with sharpton , jackson , the Obama's , and the national news every day

"One of them poured the gasoline, then flicked the [lighter], and said, 'This is what you deserve. You get what you deserve, white boy'."


I cared for a woman until her death after this guy read her husbands obituary and did an armed home invasion the day after she buried him. 

he beat the hell out of her , jumped on her yelling where is the money , beat her more and sexually assaulted her , then beat her some more. she never got over this and it was a long lingering death.

throw the card people , I didn't choose who would do such a horrible crime
when she was 82 YO
BTW I attended the trial and the also black judge was worried about his future and gave him only 6 months boot camp
http://www.mugshots.com/US-Counties/Florida/Escambia-County-FL/Michael-L-Stallworth.4048255/details/
10/24/1996 810.02(2B) ARMED BURGL-DWELLING STRUCTURE OR CONVEYANCE First Degree Felony 10/24/1996 794.011(4) SEX ASSLT-SEX BATTERY VICT OVR 12 YOA SPECIAL CONDITIONS Second Degree Felony 10/24/1996 825.102(1) CRIMES AGAINST PERSON-ABUSE ELDERLY OR DISABLED ADULT WO GREAT HARM Third Degree Felony 10/24/1996 825.1025(3) SEX ASSLT-LEWD LASCIVIOUS MOLEST ELDERLY DISABLED ADULT Third Degree Felony 10/24/1996 784.021(1A) AGGRAV ASSLT-W DEADLY WEAPON WITHOUT INTENT TO KILL Third Degree Felony 10/24/1996 812.13(2A) ROBBERY-WITH FIREARM OR OTHER DEADLY WEAPON First Degree Felony 10/24/1996 784.08(2C) BATTERY-ON PERSON 65 YEARS OF AGE OR OLDER Third Degree Felony


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

No way someone that did that to an elderly woman should be walking around. That is not a person it is animal.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

HisName said:


> some people do deserve to be attacked based on race according to these two guys
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/03/05/teenagers-set-boy-on-fire_n_1320993.html
> 
> we have a serious criminal situation in this country that few will address and then you always have the ones who will throw the card in an attempt to continue the cover up . this is another " possible hate crime " that happened yesterday. if it was the other way around there would be riots along with sharpton , jackson , the Obama's , and the national news every day
> ...


I've read alot of stories simular to this one on a website called:
www.(insert"N"word)mania.net/forum


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Burnt Drag said:


> I've read alot of stories simular to this one on a website called:
> www.(insert"N"word)mania.net/forum


lol, Jesus, what a name for a website.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

So the black guy in this story's last name is white, and the white guy in the other story's last name is ****. 

Did I just blow your mind?


----------



## TheToE! (Mar 9, 2008)

I think Rose is a troll.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

White,black or purple brake into my house and yull never see another color again.
:2guns::gunsmilie::gun_bandana:


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I see a lot of people talking about how they would like to blast an intruder... noted. Pulling a trigger wouldn't be my first move, although I wouldn't hesitate if it needed to happen. I suggest a simple, "freeze" or "don't move, I have a gun" first. I suspect than in many situations, that will subdue said criminal until law enforcement arrives. Those of you who think you would be so quick to pull the trigger, imagine if it was a dumb teenager, maybe from a close by neighbor or friend, who was just doing something dumb. I know I did a lot of dumb shit as a kid. If your life is truly threatened, by all means shoot away. But let's be realistic, most burglars aren't looking to kill you, they are looking for something to pawn. 

In regards to the situation in the thread, I do have to agree with aroundthehorn on something, we really don't know the exact details of how that went down so all we can do is speculate. If the guy came in with a gun to those people's house, he deserved what he got and more.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

sniperpeeps said:


> I see a lot of people talking about how they would like to blast an intruder... noted. Pulling a trigger wouldn't be my first move, although I wouldn't hesitate if it needed to happen. I suggest a simple, "freeze" or "don't move, I have a gun" first. I suspect than in many situations, that will subdue said criminal until law enforcement arrives. Those of you who think you would be so quick to pull the trigger, imagine if it was a dumb teenager, maybe from a close by neighbor or friend, who was just doing something dumb. I know I did a lot of dumb shit as a kid. If your life is truly threatened, by all means shoot away. But let's be realistic, most burglars aren't looking to kill you, they are looking for something to pawn.
> 
> In regards to the situation in the thread, I do have to agree with aroundthehorn on something, we really don't know the exact details of how that went down so all we can do is speculate. If the guy came in with a gun to those people's house, he deserved what he got and more.


I understand what you're saying, but the last thing I would probably do in that situation is give away my position. If I can't determine in the dark what their intentions are, then I have to assume the worst. On the other hand, if I am able to ascertain that they are not armed and possibly thought the house was empty, then I would make every attempt to just "hold" them until LEOs are there.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

MrFish said:


> I understand what you're saying, but the last thing I would probably do in that situation is give away my position. If I can't determine in the dark what their intentions are, then I have to assume the worst. On the other hand, if I am able to ascertain that they are not armed and possibly thought the house was empty, then I would make every attempt to just "hold" them until LEOs are there.


Don't get me wrong, if you feel threatened pull the trigger. Folks just need to remember that once you pull that trigger, there's no bringing that bullet back. Just recommending an escalation of force, when possible.


----------



## gamefisherman (Oct 6, 2007)

MCGUIRER said:


> tyler0421 and all you other nasty folk, Thomas White is my nephew, if the situation went down like the news reporter stated, it is a horrible situation.
> 
> I don't appreciate your nasty comments about him being dead. You live long enough and life will rear it's ugly head in your family one day.
> 
> ...



Where did anyone say anything racist? I can't find any such language. By the way, I wouldn't hold out much hope for the "innocent til proven guilty" thing. Sounds pretty clear to me.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

bigrick said:


> So the black guy in this story's last name is white, and the white guy in the other story's last name is ****.
> 
> Did I just blow your mind?



Indeed you did, sir. Indeed you did.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

markw4321 said:


> This thread is not about me, this thread is about a crime reportedly committed in Troy Alabama and which when upon reading about it you decided to cast aspersions on the report and on the individual who reported
> it by asking "I wonder what really happened here."
> 
> Then you went on to post statements which according to you were sarcastic like "Keep that shotgun handy. The black man is always trying to break into the white man's house."
> ...


LOL. No, you aren't a racist. You seem like a guy who takes internet message boards a little too seriously and you seem like you can't detect sarcasm. Did you read the part about Cameron Newton (another favorite topic here)? How could you not have seen sarcasm in that?

I think sniperpeeps' post is right on the mark. Pull a trigger and--believe me--your (this is the "you general" so you don't feel singled out) life will change. Your friends will quickly fade into the background, your work life will cease for a while, your family will be put under great stress, your bank account will be strained, and your name will be on the public record (electronically and in print) for the rest of your life. 

You know, I didn't ask for a crackhead to appear in my living room at 3 am 12 years ago. Am I glad that she and her cohorts have spent more than a decade of their lives in prison, hopefully getting the help that they needed? Oh hell yes I am. 

And, for what it is worth, violent crime is rarely random. All this over a crime in Troy, Alabama.
+++++++++++++++++++++

P.S. I actually still wonder what really happened.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> LOL.
> 
> I think sniperpeeps' post is right on the mark. Pull a trigger and--believe me--your (this is the "you general" so you don't feel singled out) life will change. Your friends will quickly fade into the background, your work life will cease for a while, your family will be put under great stress, your bank account will be strained, and your name will be on the public record (electronically and in print) for the rest of your life.
> 
> ...



You don't have to "think" snipe is right on the mark. He is on the mark. A type of situation like this will get all kinds of "smack talking"....Most of the folks that talk this smack have never and hopefully will never face a horrible situation where deadly force is applicable. It's easy to talk but until you are put into this situation you really have NO CLUE what you will do. I just pray that I am in the right place at the right time if this sort of incident takes place. Someone said why would you give away your position to an intruder? I wouldn't suggest jumping out in an open room telling a dirtbag to freeze or whatever movie saying you want, but an intruder has no clue about your floor plan in your home and you do. I wouldn't be afraid of illuminating the room so no horrible tragedy occurs like you shooting your kid or one of their friends. 

In the incident described before it took off if I read correctly....dirtbag broke into the home (home invasion) armed w/ a firearm and got cut during the invasion, so he was sent to the hospital along w/ home owners who were injured too. I know folks are probably saying dope deal gone wrong, suspect got jacked on a deal so he came back for revenge...yada yada yada. If that was the case so be it. If the homeowners are just average Joe's, they came out of it alive and I am thankful fer them.

The taking of someones life is a decision that will affect a person forever and the stress from a situation like this will affect all aspects of your life. Having a strong support group (family/friends) help out a great deal along w/ professionals that are available. I pray fer all the PFF'rs that you will never face this type of situation that calls fer deadly force but in today's society where violence is more prevalent, you just may face it.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Jason said:


> You don't have to "think" snipe is right on the mark. He is on the mark. A type of situation like this will get all kinds of "smack talking"....Most of the folks that talk this smack have never and hopefully will never face a horrible situation where deadly force is applicable. It's easy to talk but until you are put into this situation you really have NO CLUE what you will do. I just pray that I am in the right place at the right time if this sort of incident takes place. Someone said why would you give away your position to an intruder? I wouldn't suggest jumping out in an open room telling a dirtbag to freeze or whatever movie saying you want, but an intruder has no clue about your floor plan in your home and you do. I wouldn't be afraid of illuminating the room so no horrible tragedy occurs like you shooting your kid or one of their friends.
> 
> In the incident described before it took off if I read correctly....dirtbag broke into the home (home invasion) armed w/ a firearm and got cut during the invasion, so he was sent to the hospital along w/ home owners who were injured too. I know folks are probably saying dope deal gone wrong, suspect got jacked on a deal so he came back for revenge...yada yada yada. If that was the case so be it. If the homeowners are just average Joe's, they came out of it alive and I am thankful fer them.
> 
> The taking of someones life is a decision that will affect a person forever and the stress from a situation like this will affect all aspects of your life. Having a strong support group (family/friends) help out a great deal along w/ professionals that are available. I pray fer all the PFF'rs that you will never face this type of situation that calls fer deadly force but in today's society where violence is more prevalent, you just may face it.


So, can we officially agree to agree? Because you are right.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Kenton said:


> lol, Jesus, what a name for a website.


I visited the website and can say that I found it appalling.
.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Sometimes desperate people do stupid things. I hope I will always err on the side of life, not death. I will shoot if I have to, but as noted, killing another human is not to be taken lightly.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

The world really is a better place without some people in it. Sad but true.


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> The world really is a better place without some people in it. Sad but true.


X2 He should have been left to die. You kick my door in at 2am in you die. Plain and simple.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I think if you don't call first, your not a welcomed guest. I don't like surprises.


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

aroundthehorn said:


> Oh, I would say that to your face, for sure! (Turn your sarcasm meter on, dude!)
> 
> ITT there are a bunch of people worked up about a small-time crime in Troy, Alabama. Why? Because we all like to bluster and talk. It's what happens on forums like this.
> 
> ...


Sarcasm meter? Are you fuking serious? Aint nothing sarcastic about racism. You piece of shit. You aint got the brass ones to say no racist shit like that to me. Matter of fact im on the Pensacola Beach Pier every weekend. Come try it, im not hard to find. I dont give a damn about the crime or the post. I just took offense to you talkin about Putting him in a tree and black man wanting to steal the white mans shit. Sarcasm.....lol...WTF


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

SaltJunkie0226 said:


> Sarcasm meter? Are you fuking serious? Aint nothing sarcastic about racism. You piece of shit. You aint got the brass ones to say no racist shit like that to me. Matter of fact im on the Pensacola Beach Pier every weekend. Come try it, im not hard to find. I dont give a damn about the crime or the post. I just took offense to you talkin about Putting him in a tree and black man wanting to steal the white mans shit. Sarcasm.....lol...WTF


i agree Salt, BTW the perp in this home invasion DIED this morning.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

SaltJunkie0226 said:


> Sarcasm meter? Are you fuking serious? Aint nothing sarcastic about racism. You piece of shit. You aint got the brass ones to say no racist shit like that to me. Matter of fact im on the Pensacola Beach Pier every weekend. Come try it, im not hard to find. I dont give a damn about the crime or the post. I just took offense to you talkin about Putting him in a tree and black man wanting to steal the white mans shit. Sarcasm.....lol...WTF


Geez, take your meds, man! Or drink an ice cold beer. Is the internet really this serious? You can joke or disagree with somebody without threatening them.

You see, the part that you found offensive was the sarcasm. Or maybe you didn't take offense to it, because honestly I don't understand your point. 

I will say this, though (and I'm actually not being sarcastic)...I've posted on many sports, cooking, gardening, boating, and fishing boards and this is the only forum on which I've seen the n-word posted more than once (read the thread again and you might find it here, too). Do you get my point now?


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

off route II said:


> i agree Salt, BTW the perp in this home invasion DIED this morning.


As bad as I hate it for the homeowners, I'm glad it's dead. It made it's bed the moment it kicked the door in. The reason I hate it for the couple is that I'd rather not carry the image around for the rest of my life that I was engaged in a fight for my life against anything or anyone. 
Like sniperpeeps said about stating "I have a gun" or "freeze".... If you shoot first, you may just come unto the knowledge that you killed a family member or neighbor's sneaky juvenille kid. Either way, you just bought the "Lifetime Plan" with one squeeze of a trigger.


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

Moral of the story: RAISE YOUR CHILDREN NOT TO BE IGNORANT FOOLS WHO END UP TRYING TO ROB PEOPLE'S HOMES AND GET SHOT IN RETURN.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

*xyzzy*. Just guessing. Adventure/Colossal Cave addict?


----------



## Shady Grady (Jun 4, 2009)

Justice was served!


----------



## spb65 (Mar 15, 2008)

Troy is in Al. No castle law, maybe why is is still living.


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

Burnt Drag said:


> As bad as I hate it for the homeowners, I'm glad it's dead. It made it's bed the moment it kicked the door in. The reason I hate it for the couple is that I'd rather not carry the image around for the rest of my life that I was engaged in a fight for my life against anything or anyone.
> Like sniperpeeps said about stating "I have a gun" or "freeze".... If you shoot first, you may just come unto the knowledge that you killed a family member or neighbor's sneaky juvenille kid. Either way, you just bought the "Lifetime Plan" with one squeeze of a trigger.


So, that is a real hard one. Do you shoot or threaten? Not sure if I could pull the trigger on someone UNLESS they are about to kill me or my wife.


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

spb65 said:


> Troy is in Al. No castle law, maybe why is is still living.


yes we do:
_Tuesday, April 04, 2006 _


_Fairfax, VA – Today, Governor Bob Riley of Alabama signed the National Rifle Association (NRA)-backed “Castle Doctrine” bill (SB 283) into law. Senator Larry Means and Representative Albert Hall sponsored the self-defense bill_


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

billin said:


> just glad it wasn't my house i couldn't imagine going from dead asleep to mortal combat hand to hand style with a knife i
> a matter of seconds it would be hard enough and traumatic enough to need to shoot someone in my living room but being reduced to a knife fight would be a nightmare


^qft!


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

SaltJunkie0226 said:


> Sarcasm meter? Are you fuking serious? Aint nothing sarcastic about racism. You piece of shit. You aint got the brass ones to say no racist shit like that to me. Matter of fact im on the Pensacola Beach Pier every weekend. Come try it, im not hard to find. I dont give a damn about the crime or the post. I just took offense to you talkin about Putting him in a tree and black man wanting to steal the white mans shit. Sarcasm.....lol...WTF


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

This thread is like a bad SNL skit. Shoulda ended a loooooong time ago.


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

aroundthehorn said:


> Geez, take your meds, man! Or drink an ice cold beer. Is the internet really this serious? You can joke or disagree with somebody without threatening them.
> 
> You see, the part that you found offensive was the sarcasm. Or maybe you didn't take offense to it, because honestly I don't understand your point.
> 
> I will say this, though (and I'm actually not being sarcastic)...I've posted on many sports, cooking, gardening, boating, and fishing boards and this is the only forum on which I've seen the n-word posted more than once (read the thread again and you might find it here, too). Do you get my point now?


 
I didn’t threaten you. You said you will come in my face and say some racist shit, and I gave you an invite. It’s not a threat it’s an invitation. I noticed a lot of people loosely call us ******s, ***** whatever the choice is for that day. So like I said none of you ass holes have the Nuts to say the shit you say online. That’s not a threat to anybody; it’s the fact that you racist dicks are cowards. Again what’s Sarcastic about hanging blacks?? Maybe its sarcasm with the Klan or something, but I guess you didn’t expect that many ******s to be on the Fishing forum. Please feel free to take my invitation.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

SaltJunkie0226 said:


> I didn’t threaten you. You said you will come in my face and say some racist shit, and I gave you an invite. It’s not a threat it’s an invitation. I noticed a lot of people loosely call us ******s, ***** whatever the choice is for that day. So like I said none of you ass holes have the Nuts to say the shit you say online. That’s not a threat to anybody; it’s the fact that you racist dicks are cowards. Again what’s Sarcastic about hanging blacks?? Maybe its sarcasm with the Klan or something, but I guess you didn’t expect that many ******s to be on the Fishing forum. Please feel free to take my invitation.


Do you read in your spare time?

Did you see the hanging emoticon that somebody else posted more than once? Have you read any of the political threads on here about our President? Or social issues? Have you ever followed law and order/shoot them dead threads on here? Do some of those threads unsettle you like they unsettle me?

I lift my beer to your trollism, though, because I don't think you are actually serious.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Jason said:


> You don't have to "think" snipe is right on the mark. He is on the mark. A type of situation like this will get all kinds of "smack talking"....Most of the folks that talk this smack have never and hopefully will never face a horrible situation where deadly force is applicable. It's easy to talk but until you are put into this situation you really have NO CLUE what you will do. I just pray that I am in the right place at the right time if this sort of incident takes place. Someone said why would you give away your position to an intruder? I wouldn't suggest jumping out in an open room telling a dirtbag to freeze or whatever movie saying you want, but an intruder has no clue about your floor plan in your home and you do. I wouldn't be afraid of illuminating the room so no horrible tragedy occurs like you shooting your kid or one of their friends.
> 
> In the incident described before it took off if I read correctly....dirtbag broke into the home (home invasion) armed w/ a firearm and got cut during the invasion, so he was sent to the hospital along w/ home owners who were injured too. I know folks are probably saying dope deal gone wrong, suspect got jacked on a deal so he came back for revenge...yada yada yada. If that was the case so be it. If the homeowners are just average Joe's, they came out of it alive and I am thankful fer them.
> 
> The taking of someones life is a decision that will affect a person forever and the stress from a situation like this will affect all aspects of your life. Having a strong support group (family/friends) help out a great deal along w/ professionals that are available. I pray fer all the PFF'rs that you will never face this type of situation that calls fer deadly force but in today's society where violence is more prevalent, you just may face it.


 

I knew a cop in my home town that shot an armed inruder. The kid was about 20. Even knowing the kid was a known criminal, even knowing he was armed, even knowing his intentions were bad, the cop still killed himself a couple of years later because taking that kids life was something he was just not prepared to live with and the support group was apparently not strong enough.


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

_I knew a cop ,,that shot an armed inruder..known criminal,,, armed,,, intentions were bad, the cop still killed himself a couple of years later because taking that kids life was something he was just not prepared to live with and the support group was apparently not strong enough._ 

Back to my question, could you really pull the trigger on someone?


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

Hard, Hard, hard to think about. We dont know the cops whole story either. Did he have family support, Wife, kids???
Me personally, (and this is my opinion only and not refering to the police officer or anyone else that has taken thier own life) no matter what bad things happen in my life, I would never be selfish enough to end my problems by killling myself. to me that would betray my wife, daughter, parents and extended family and friends not to mention God. My burden then would be placed on all of the people mentioned for the rest of thier lives thinking they had some hand in my decision and didnt support me enough.

And on another turn all of the above people mentioned, would be the exact reason I would pull the trigger. If you waited for them to make thier move and just happend to come out on the receiving end instead of the giving end, what does your wife and kids deal with the rest of thier life without you???
What happens to your wife and Daughter at the hands of a murderer once you are lying dead on the floor?

Sorry if im throwing too many of my opinions out there on the home invasion topics lately, but after we had the attemt at our house, on top of my broken leg healing and hurting, I have had a couple weeks of sleepless nights and this goes in and out of my head too much lately.
Erik


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

*Sleep*

Msg. removed.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I wish people could laugh about our differences instead of fight......

I love fried chicken and watermelon, lets eat


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Didnt read the whole thread, stopped at page 6 but....



*DANG!!!*


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

I have a loaded shotgun within grabbing distance of nearly any place in my house. If someone comes in my house without being invited, im gonna assume they are trying to threaten my family and i WILL KILL them without a second thought. Im not shooting to wound, im not hiding in the closet, im gonna get one of my guns and im gonna kill them. Dead intruder = no threat


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Did anyone happen to notice if the homeowners were white or colored? Does it make a difference in this situation as to whether you would have posted or not?


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

fishn4real said:


> Did anyone happen to notice if the homeowners were white or colored? Does it make a difference in this situation as to whether you would have posted or not?


Who cares what race they are?! It's about good vs evil, not black vs white.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I wouldn't shoot someone trying to steal my flat screen. I would if they intended harm to me or my family. If I have a firearm pointed at someone who has invaded my home and state my intentions "Don't move or I will shoot", or something along those lines, they can either comply, run, or fight. Two of those options leave them alive, one option leaves them dead.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good seeing you Mr Driscoll the other day in Publix...except for that AU hat you were wearing...Ha!...

you know how to start em' it seems...scrolled through most of six pages and I feel bad for the family of the deceased but, I feel even more for the victims...

violence is coming to a small town near yours soon enough...

not going to say what i would do in that situation...just know I hope I have a few seconds to react if put in that situation...


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

MCGUIRER said:


> tyler0421 and all you other nasty folk, Thomas White is my nephew, if the situation went down like the news reporter stated, it is a horrible situation.
> 
> I don't appreciate your nasty comments about him being dead. You live long enough and life will rear it's ugly head in your family one day.
> 
> ...


if he comes from such a "good" family i guess they forgot to teach him not to break into peoples homes. and your right he isnt trash he is a down right shitbag for trying to steal after a forced entry with a weapon. Here is a great idea, ready for this? Get a job and buy your own things and not steal them from other WORKING people. And your wrong he is guilty! the people were home when he broke in with a weapon, was still there when the cops got there....sounds pretty guilty to me...oh and they dont arrest innocent people...its guilty till proven innocent!!!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

When I was a little kid our next door neighbor came home drunk at about 2 in the morning. Good guy, just tied one on. Came to our door instead of his own because the houses were identical and when his key didn't work he kicked in the door and walked in. My dad was there waiting with the shotgun because he heard someone at the door. Glad dad didn't blast him. He might have had a tough time living with the justification that he was just protecting his family.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

It was also the subject of much laughing for many years thereafter at neighborhood social events


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

Ultralite said:


> good seeing you Mr Driscoll the other day in Publix...except for that AU hat you were wearing...Ha!...
> 
> you know how to start em' it seems...scrolled through most of six pages and I feel bad for the family of the deceased but, I feel even more for the victims...
> 
> ...


if the person you saw was wearing an AU hat i assure you it was not me.


----------



## jeubank3 (Oct 2, 2007)

jeez, all i did was search posts for "cobia" and now i've given up 30 minutes of my life. gotta love forums :thumbup:


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

jeubank3 said:


> jeez, all i did was search posts for "cobia" and now i've given up 30 minutes of my life. gotta love forums :thumbup:


Haha... no joke! There are some good cobia threads in the offshore section, fwiw.


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

check this out here is more on it..


The alleged accomplices in a Troy home invasion burglary now faces a felony murder charges in connection to the death of the man police say committed the armed burglary.
Court records indicate Troy Police investigators have arrested Parrish Bean, 20, and Deanna McLeod, 20, both of Troy, and charged them with felony murder.
Troy Police Sgt. Benny Scarbrough released a statement Wednesday saying Thomas White III, 21, of Enterprise, died at Troy Regional Medical Center. Police charged White with kicking in the door of a home around 2 a.m. Monday as a Troy couple slept.
Both the victims, a husband and wife, suffered injuries during the burglary, but were treated and released from Troy Regional Medical Center.
“They complied with everything that was requested of them and only fought back when they thought it was going to take a turn for the extreme worse,” said Pike County District Attorney Tom Anderson said. “This scenario could’ve resulted in the couple’s death. They had to fight him off for a lengthy period of time.”
Anderson said the man living in the home defended himself and his wife during the burglary and stabbed White after he’d threatened them with a shotgun inside their home. White had been in the intensive care unit at Troy Regional Medical Center until his death.
“We believe that these individuals dropped him (White) off knowing that he was armed and was going to break into a residence. And they were waiting for his return,” Anderson said. “During the commission of the felony offense of burglary first his death was caused. It doesn’t matter if his death was caused by a victim or not.” 
Court records indicate police charged both Bean and McLeod with felony murder for allegedly assisting White in a first-degree burglary offense, and during the burglary White was stabbed and later died from his injuries.
Records also say police charged Bean and McLeod with causing White’s death after having dropped him off at a residence with knowledge of a break-in and that he was armed.
Police had already charged Bean, McLeod and White with five felony charges for what allegedly happened during the burglary. They were charged with two counts of attempted murder, two counts of first-degree robbery and a single count of first-degree burglary.
Court records indicate police charged Bean and his girlfriend, McLeod, with providing White with transportation during the burglary, and then waiting for him down the street.
Bean and McLeod remain held at the Pike County Jail on $100,000 bail per charge.
“I’ve never had a home invasion where you’ve had a couple of individuals in their home who’ve had to fight for their lives to survive,” Anderson said. “Nobody should be subjected to something to something like that. They should be safe in their home.”


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

dont feed the trolls, and if he was killed it would not cause me to shed a tear


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

the ending gets better, Im glad the police caught all involved.


----------



## Cannon (Feb 28, 2010)

In the immortal words of Biggie Smalls "there'll be sad singn' and flower bringn' if my buglar alarm starts ringn'"


----------

